# Can I (and How) play avi or mpg files from my computer to my networked series 2 tivo?



## anddroid (Aug 11, 2001)

Hi,

Is there a way I can transfer and watch avi or mpg files that are on my pc, and watch them off of my Series 2 networked Tivo. 

I tried with several mpgs. They show up in the Now playing on the Tivo, but when I try to transfer them I get an error message which says Not Found on Computer ______. 

They are in the now playing folder. Does this have to be on the same drive as the Tivo Desktop program? 

I'm puzzled. I've been away from this forum for while, so maybe there's something I don't get. 

Tivo desktop 2.3.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

You can't use Tivo desktop. You can use tivoserver however.
See here > http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=283007&page=1&pp=30


----------



## anddroid (Aug 11, 2001)

Thanks for the response. Do I have to hack my Tivo to do this? Or is there another way to do it that won't involve hacking my Tivo?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

If you don't want to hack your tivo, check 4 threads down here : http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=328459


----------



## mphare (Jul 16, 2004)

Just installed TiVoServer.

Works great!

Thanks for the tip!


----------

